# UML-Diagramme als Grafik exportieren



## Guest (10. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir für Eclipse das UML PLugin von Omondo besorgt und damit Klassendigramme erstellt. Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich diese als Grafik exportieren kann, um sie z.B. in einer Dokumentation einfügen zu können.

Hat da jemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2004)

kennt sich denn niemand damit aus? in together ist das ganze ja recht einfach....


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (12. Aug 2004)

together ist es einfach, wie es in omondo geht weis ich net...mach das diagramm auf Full-Screen und dann machste dir n kompletten Monitor Screeny


----------



## Guest (15. Aug 2004)

Auf der Seite des Herstellers steht, dass es EMF unterstützt.
Da hast Du doch Deine Grafikdatei.   ???:L 

EMF steht für "enhanced meta file" und ist ein Vektorformat.
Falls Du lieber ein Rastergrafik haben möchtest, dann konvertiere 
es z.B. mit IrfanView in das gewünschte Format.


----------

